# Derelict House -Waterbeach, Cambridgeshire -May, 2009



## Lightbuoy (Jun 5, 2009)

*Derelict House -Waterbeach*































Please excuse the quality -only had me camera phone.
Hope that you enjoyed looking at these


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 5, 2009)

That looks as if it's been empty for quite some time, by the look of the boards. Nice looking house. I'm amazed it hasn't been snapped up, but then I guess it's because of the economical climate, as it were.
Nice find, Lb. Pics are very good.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks Foxy -Waterbeach Village is pretty much "out in the sticks", so perhaps that could also be a contributing factor. If I had the money, it would be added to me "fixer-upper" list


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 6, 2009)

I know Waterbeach quite well and to say it si in the sticks is an understatement. Right in the fens?


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 6, 2009)

nice one lb! I moved to waterbeach in 1987 and it's been like that since then. What brings you up here lb?


----------



## james.s (Jun 6, 2009)

That is a cracking camera phone! This is a nice house, I like the colour of the bricks


----------



## HypoBoy (Jun 6, 2009)

I've kept meaning to stop off and take a look at this place since a mate mentioned it to me a while back - but so far I've only been passing on call outs to work when I needed to get somewhere quickly to fix something.

There's a few like it round these parts, though mostly further out into the fens. I presume this one's probably the centre of some long legal process or something. 5 miles from Cambridge it'd be snapped up by now otherwise!


----------



## Labb (Jun 6, 2009)

Very good pictures. Much better than many of the pictures posted on DP.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks all for your comments


----------



## nutnut (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice property, looks very nice indeed, helped for sure by your photographic abilities 

Certainly looks like it could be a very nice place to live, nothing wrong with being out in the sticks, i love it!

Hey LB,could you not squeeze through that hole in the board in pic's 1 & 6  for a peek?


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 6, 2009)

nutnut said:


> Nice property, looks very nice indeed, helped for sure by your photographic abilities
> 
> Certainly looks like it could be a very nice place to live, nothing wrong with being out in the sticks, i love it!
> 
> Hey LB,could you not squeeze through that hole in the board in pic's 1 & 6  for a peek?



Thanks NN -well if I have said abilities, they certainly are not intentional! 

Was tempted to have a look-see, but as I was over that way in smart attire, decided I didn't want to ruin my best pair of trousers


----------



## Potter (Jun 8, 2009)

That looks really nice. I'd love to live there.

What phone you got? Those are really good quality.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 8, 2009)

Potter said:


> That looks really nice. I'd love to live there.
> 
> What phone you got? Those are really good quality.



Cheers Potter -it's a Nokia 5800 

-apparently has some pro lens by Carl Zeus -shame about the photographer though!!!


----------

